

Show HN: Crawl a webpage to find books on Amazon - captn3m0
http://what-to-read.captnemo.in/

======
captn3m0
Wrote this tiny util earlier this year for World Book Day. I saw the post
earlier today asking for High Signal/Noise ratio books [0] and thought about
updating it to support crawling general webpages, and not just goodreads
profiles.

You can see the list it generates from the HN discussion at [1].

This is just a tiny side project, hosted on Heroku. No guarantees that HN
won't kiss it to death.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10027102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10027102)

[2]: [http://what-to-
read.captnemo.in/crawl/us?url=https://news.yc...](http://what-to-
read.captnemo.in/crawl/us?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10027102)

